# Almost springtime



## BeeCurious (Aug 7, 2007)

Where were the pictures taken?


----------



## ChristopherA (Jul 20, 2010)

nice!


----------



## JSL (Sep 22, 2007)

Greg,

They look a little weak. 

Joe


----------



## 67630 (Jul 17, 2008)

still minus 9 degrees here


----------



## swarm_trapper (Jun 19, 2003)

lol greg they look good dont you have swarm problems with that? i know if we got them even close to that full in a single we wouldnt have to worry about splitting them


----------



## swamprat (Jan 5, 2009)

looks like you spilled some bees there.


----------



## hpm08161947 (May 16, 2009)

He must have just moved his bees from Texas.... to somewhere in CA.... surely they are not in SD!! I wonder how many pollen patties they have had.


----------



## khaas15 (Feb 17, 2010)

I must be missing something here... You wintered them in a single deep? Your grass is already greened up and about two inches long and I see clover. Are you sure you're in SD?


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

yeah the bees are wintered over in TX. have put 0 patties on them. seems like the genetics we run have very low swarm tendencies. they are some workhorses!!!


----------



## wildflowerlanehoney (Aug 17, 2010)

got any queens for sale??!!


----------



## bleta12 (Feb 28, 2007)

Any drifting going on?

Gilman


----------



## gregstahlman (Oct 7, 2009)

those hives aren't a result of drifting. the hives in the picture are in the middle of the yard. we are going to go through our outfit tomorrow and put a deep on to give them some room


----------



## The Honey Householder (Nov 14, 2008)

Greg,
It almost looks like you know what you are doing. Looking like 5-6 lb hives right now. I still have 4 weeks before fill the hives. Nice pics. :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom G. Laury (May 24, 2008)

"Won't be long...." ?????????????


----------

